# Antique-Locks The Forum > Patent & Propriety Locks >  Banbury Stocklock

## milissa

I recieved this Banbury Stocklock from an Uncle in Newbury in 1967. It is a "real" Banbury Stoclock according to my Uncle. he thinks it to be 18th Century or older. I find it facinating that wood could survive that long. Thought I'd share.
Milissa

----------

